# Dragon Forum



## mythusmage (Feb 2, 2002)

A place to discuss the creature that helps define the game.

Talk about dragon tactics, psychology, diet, new dragon types, etc.

Also post new dragon feats, powers, magics, and so on and so forth.

Finally, present dragon NPCs and GMCs for others to inflict upon their players.

Discuss among yourselves.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 2, 2002)

Heh, methinks this would be a bit too much of a niche forum . Then again, Dragons _are_ an entirely separate type in 3e....


----------



## Henry@home (Feb 2, 2002)

Hey Alan, even if B.A.D.D. doesn't get its own forum, there's still plenty of space in the General forum to discuss 'em...


----------



## Draco Argentum (Feb 5, 2002)

With B.A.D.D's membership we would have at least as many posts as some of the other smaller threads.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 5, 2002)

Draco Argentum said:
			
		

> *With B.A.D.D's membership we would have at least as many posts as some of the other smaller threads. *



Or smaller _boards_.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 5, 2002)

Um, I don't mean to hijack this thread, but I have a related request.

Can we make a mathematical analysis forum?  Right now mathematical analysis is confined to the Rules Forum and Meta Forum (and soemtimes GD).  With a new forum, we could spread out and not be pushed off the boards so quickly.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 5, 2002)

Charles, here are two threads that might interest you:

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2266

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2271


----------

